# Grubhub Toilet Flush



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Its become readily apparent this company is in trouble.

The offers have gone down to nothing as they attempt to reduce their capital expenditures through lower payouts.

Last 2 GH orders I picked up were all but rejected by the store. One requested twice that I pay for the order, and the other one flat out said they're not doing GH anymore, which I had to call support to get cancelled.

Sale of the company is apparently in doubt as the markets doubt these companies can finance the acquisition.

The bowl is swirling for gh.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Its become readily apparent this company is in trouble.
> 
> The offers have gone down to nothing as they attempt to reduce their capital expenditures through lower payouts.
> 
> ...


In my region in SoCal, the offer values have plummeted.

This is mainly due to the change in recommended tips from percentage based to one to four bucks now displayed on the Customer's side.

The base pay is now much higher than before.

How is it in your market?

Low base pay plus higher tips;

Or,

High base pay plus ridiculously low tips?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

CA base is not relevant because it's juiced by the prop law.

I've seen the offers go from $10-20 all down to $3-4 base.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I signed up for GH about 6 months ago and from day one it appears that I'm little more than a spare driver for them. Two or three hour gaps between pings is not unusual. I'm part time to begin with and I've never reserved blocks.

GH drivers have told me that GH gives priority to full time drivers, and every GH driver I've spoken to who makes decent money is full time.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I had multiple stores tell me they do not accept Grubhub nor do they take orders over the phone from Grubhub and the phone support would tell me to place the order of it is a pay and go order and I would laugh and hang up on them and then cancel…


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> CA base is not relevant because it's juiced by the prop law.
> 
> I've seen the offers go from $10-20 all down to $3-4 base.


Ha Ha!

Was gonna spend 15 minutes explaining the nuances of prop. 22 in CA in regard to GH.

But, I remember you. Waste of my time.

Cuz, yu goot nu klu.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> Was gonna spend 15 minutes explaining the nuances of prop. 22 in CA in regard to GH.
> 
> ...


Right, everyone else is a genius with valuable time.

How about stick to gh so as to not waste the time of others.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Its become readily apparent this company is in trouble.
> 
> The offers have gone down to nothing as they attempt to reduce their capital expenditures through lower payouts.
> 
> ...


It would be bad news for the drivers and the customers if GH goes under because one thing we don't need is for there to be less competition for Eats and DD and fewer delivery options for drivers.

GH may suck but at least it's another option for the drivers. We need more options, not fewer ones.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Right, everyone else is a genius with valuable time.
> 
> How about stick to gh so as to not waste the time of others.


Funny, again.

GH is the antithesis of maximizing profitability in the prop. 22 environment.

Your proclamations regarding markets thousands of miles from your shade tree are ludicrous.

Throw in the special prop. 22 market realities, and you are just sounding like a know-it-all fool.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

No one has to know anything, because you know everything.

Except for this thread is about gh, not your agenda.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I had multiple stores tell me they do not accept Grubhub nor do they take orders over the phone from Grubhub and the phone support would tell me to place the order of it is a pay and go order and I would laugh and hang up on them and then cancel…


A couple of years ago a pizza shop owner told me he stopped using Grubhub (or was it Doordash?) because they refused to pay him for food that didn't get picked up by drivers. He said Eats was his favorite to deal with because they always paid for no-shows.

I'm pretty sure he was referring to GH, not DD but I'm not 100% sure. Maybe you or someone else can confirm whether it's GH or DD that's bad about paying restaurants for no-show drivers.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I miss the old grubhub pre-pandemic and during pandemic, post pandemic they started sinking little by little, now it's gotten to the point where they don't even send offers anymore, I mean not even the crappy ones (not that I miss those), even with scheduled blocks the offers are scarce, I get about 1-2 offers in 5 hours and on weekends they're slow as well compared to before.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I signed up for GH about 6 months ago and from day one it appears that I'm little more than a spare driver for them. Two or three hour gaps between pings is not unusual. I'm part time to begin with and I've never reserved blocks.
> 
> GH drivers have told me that GH gives priority to full time drivers, and every GH driver I've spoken to who makes decent money is full time.


There have been times when I started my 11-2 and 5-10 blocks and didn't get a single ping until 11:30pm after my blocks ended. I think they sent me two offers that entire day.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> A couple of years ago a pizza shop owner told me he stopped using Grubhub (or was it Doordash?) because they refused to pay him for food that didn't get picked up by drivers. He said Eats was his favorite to deal with because they always paid for no-shows.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he was referring to GH, not DD but I'm not 100% sure. Maybe you or someone else can confirm whether it's GH or DD that's bad about paying restaurants for no-show drivers.


One time I went to this BBQ place in South Houston and told the guy I was there to pick up the order and he looked at me and said aren’t you with Uber and I said yeah I work for Uber but this is Grubhub and he told quickly that he doesn’t take Grubhub orders and had been wanting to send their pad back and he told me they were awful at paying…

So let me say I usually do not do Hub and rather just drive Pax’s…


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

I don't drive for GH, but I will say the local options from their app are underwhelming to say the least. I sometimes forget they're still in town.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I've been saying this for awhile. I think they greatly reduced their payouts to compete with UE & DD. Maybe GH is popular in other markets but it's not here. The majority of good restaurants here don't use it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> I've been saying this for awhile. I think they greatly reduced their payouts to compete with UE & DD. Maybe GH is popular in other markets but it's not here. The majority of good restaurants here don't use it.


If they've lost market share to UE and DD it's probably due to their failure to come anywhere close to them in advertising. UE and DD are spending lots of money on advertising.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> I miss the old grubhub pre-pandemic and during pandemic, post pandemic they started sinking little by little, now it's gotten to the point where they don't even send offers anymore, I mean not even the crappy ones (not that I miss those), even with scheduled blocks the offers are scarce, I get about 1-2 offers in 5 hours and on weekends they're slow as well compared to before.


Back in the day GH was by far the best to drive for. Several years ago in my market GH had so few drivers the payouts were really nice, it was rare to get less than $18 on offers.

Every weeknight I would login at 6pm and spend the next 2 hours doing “slop runs” where every order was 45 to 90 minutes late and they paid you $18+ to deliver it and take the abuse from customers. I would get yelled at by angry customers whose food was 90 minutes late!!! Want to yell at me for $23??? Gladly, I’ll be happy to take it!!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Interesting. 

I got paused over 50 times in a row on DD tonite but was never sent a single order, while on GH I never received an order but stayed active without any missed notifications.

Somehow DD has the worst delivery app in the history of delivery apps, and took market share from the GH app which actually functions normally.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I got paused over 50 times in a row on DD tonite but was never sent a single order, while on GH I never received an order but stayed active without any missed notifications.
> 
> Somehow DD has the worst delivery app in the history of delivery apps, and took market share from the GH app which actually functions normally.


The DD app was really messing up tonight from 5:30-6:30. I ended up just coming right back home. I was tired of looking at a blank screen with nothing loading or the red screen with the DD logo on it.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> The DD app was really messing up tonight from 5:30-6:30. I ended up just coming right back home. I was tired of looking at a blank screen with nothing loading or the red screen with the DD logo on it.


Same here, no promos, lots of trash orders and repetitive orders overloaded their system as usual.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Last night, for the first time, just like @Seamus said,
I was on a delivery. It was my second of the night, and I had not rejected any until then.
I make the delivery, and immediately the you have been paused pops up.
I resume. I'm sitting there like a dork waiting for my next offer, the screen looks normal, except that my current dash money was at $0. I thought that was weird, I went from screen to screen to force a refresh, nothing. So I look in the earnings tab, and I see the money for the previous 2 deliveries there, as if they were from a previous dash.
And suddenly, it says its busy in your area, if you would like to dash hit the dash button, or whatever the f##k it says.
They had ended my dash without notification, and no indication in app that I wasn't dashing. I even had the looking for loads line going back and forth.
Total AHoles!!!


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Last night, for the first time, just like @Seamus said,
> I was on a delivery. It was my second of the night, and I had not rejected any until then.
> I make the delivery, and immediately the you have been paused pops up.
> I resume. I'm sitting there like a dork waiting for my next offer, the screen looks normal, except that my current dash money was at $0. I thought that was weird, I went from screen to screen to force a refresh, nothing. So I look in the earnings tab, and I see the money for the previous 2 deliveries there, as if they were from a previous dash.
> ...


I've had this happen before. Just finished a delivery and all of my money is gone for the night but it still shows I'm dashing. I'm not getting any offers coming in though and it still shows I'm dashing. I get several miles away and finally it shows my dash had ended and all my money was in my earnings. I had to start a new dash.

I love the we've ended your dash because you wern't accepting offers message appears the second I finished a delivery.

This is the most F'ed up app I have ever used.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Last night, for the first time, just like @Seamus said,
> I was on a delivery. It was my second of the night, and I had not rejected any until then.
> I make the delivery, and immediately the you have been paused pops up.
> I resume. I'm sitting there like a dork waiting for my next offer, the screen looks normal, except that my current dash money was at $0. I thought that was weird, I went from screen to screen to force a refresh, nothing. So I look in the earnings tab, and I see the money for the previous 2 deliveries there, as if they were from a previous dash.
> ...


I got it again last night! I got a quick GH double for $20 and 2 miles so I paused my dash after I picked up the GH double and the timer said 34 minutes like normal. I did my GH deliveries and they were so close it took less than 15 minutes. Brought up DD and my dash had been ended and the map wasn't red so I couldn't even get back on! 🖕


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I got it again last night! I got a quick GH double for $20 and 2 miles so I paused my dash after I picked up the GH double and the timer said 34 minutes like normal. I did my GH deliveries and they were so close it took less than 15 minutes. Brought up DD and my dash had been ended and the map wasn't red so I couldn't even get back on! 🖕


At least you knew they ended you.
My screen was as if I was still dashing until it finally popped up that it was busy and blah blah blah.
Fortunately, it was prime time and they sent out the notification that it was busy and to start dashing and I got back on.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> At least you knew they ended you.
> My screen was as if I was still dashing until it finally popped up that it was busy and blah blah blah.
> Fortunately, it was prime time and they sent out the notification that it was busy and to start dashing and I got back on.


I've had the exact same happen twice in the last week.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Sometimes the app just gets to me and I end up going home. That was last night. I was either going to smash my phone or throw it out the window. 

I went back out to get in a few deliveries after 1am this morning to try and make up for it. Did a 7-11 order on DD and a 7-11 order on UE. I wish it was busier over nights. I would do that several nights a week. The streets are mine at that hour.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> I signed up for GH about 6 months ago and from day one it appears that I'm little more than a spare driver for them. Two or three hour gaps between pings is not unusual. I'm part time to begin with and I've never reserved blocks.
> 
> GH drivers have told me that GH gives priority to full time drivers, and every GH driver I've spoken to who makes decent money is full time.


Unfortunately the drivers who reserve blocks get 1st priority and what's left over goes to the others.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> Last night, for the first time, just like @Seamus said,
> I was on a delivery. It was my second of the night, and I had not rejected any until then.
> I make the delivery, and immediately the you have been paused pops up.
> I resume. I'm sitting there like a dork waiting for my next offer, the screen looks normal, except that my current dash money was at $0. I thought that was weird, I went from screen to screen to force a refresh, nothing. So I look in the earnings tab, and I see the money for the previous 2 deliveries there, as if they were from a previous dash.
> ...


On Monday DD decided to "punish" me for declining an unprofitable add-on delivery. They even called me to ask if I'd take it and I said no.

DD signed me out of the app while I was in the middle of completing the delivery (text and photo). What should have taken less than a minute took me more than 5 minutes to complete the delivery.

They literally did it while I was trying to send a text at the customer's doorstep. The text wouldn't go thru despite hitting Force Stop twice. The third time I hit Force Stop the app went into psychedelic mode, the mode you get when the app is about to sign you out. And sure enough after all the flashing colors and spinning images I was signed out. It then took two attempts before I was able to sign in. Just for good measure, when I finally got signed in the first thing I saw was I had already been paused for more than 5 minutes.

At this point after more than 5 minutes had elapsed I was finally able to send the text and picture to the customer. All of this occurred while I was standing on the customer's doorstep.

On multiple occasions I've referred to Tony Xu as "Tony the Chipmunk Xu". I'm gonna stop doing that because I realized I was insulting chipmunks who are cute little animals. Tony Xu is a flat out evil little ****.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> I've had this happen before. Just finished a delivery and all of my money is gone for the night but it still shows I'm dashing. I'm not getting any offers coming in though and it still shows I'm dashing. I get several miles away and finally it shows my dash had ended and all my money was in my earnings. I had to start a new dash.
> 
> I love the we've ended your dash because you wern't accepting offers message appears the second I finished a delivery.
> 
> This is the most F'ed up app I have ever used.


You gotta love the sadistic mind game DD uses after they take away a drivers' Dash. In order for you to start a new Dash you have to end the old one. The app then asks if you're sure because it's very busy.

No a-hole, I didn't want to end the Dash, you ended my Dash without my permission.

Tony Xu and his henchmen are truly evil.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> No one has to know anything, because you know everything.
> 
> Except for this thread is about gh, not your agenda.


Why, (while blushing,) thank you.

About time someone realized the truth.

By the way, my agenda is all about profitability.

And I have been commenting specifically about GH in my market. Seems you and others brought DD into the thread.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

DD is actually a competing service. Quite similar to GH.

Check it out sometime. You could be a top dasher.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> DD is actually a competing service. Quite similar to GH.
> 
> Check it out sometime. You could be a top dasher.


Over 9500 deliveries on PM, UE, DD and GH in a little over three years.

By the way, I actually achieved TD status for July.

Gross revenues have plummeted in my market due to low tips. Time to see if TD makes a difference.

Experiment, learn and adapt.

Also, on track for Premier status on GH.

Currently met requirements except for my 13% acceptance rate.

Took a one hour block that someone abandoned fifteen minutes in.

Received two offers; accepted and delivered.

In thirty days, I will be Premier.

Will set availability for an entire week of ten hour days.

Then, I will experiment, learn and adapt that week while running GH, DD and UE and my usual cherry picking ways.

Along with my TD status.

Seems you are a dinosaur. Are you one of those unprofitable contractors clamoring for part time, minimum wage protection?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

This is a very poor timing inflection point in the business cycle to commit that amount of effort to these companies. But I applaud your enthusiasm.

The special Olympics do not exist without genuine competitors.

I really have no interest in competing in something that has little to no intrinsic value or payoff.

More of something to scoot around on the side.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> This is a very poor timing inflection point in the business cycle to commit that amount of effort to these companies. But I applaud your enthusiasm.
> 
> The special Olympics do not exist without genuine competitors.
> 
> ...


So, you're saying I'm special?

You're making me blush.

Buy during downturns.

Five days spent experimenting at 1.6 dollars per mile is a small investment.

Experiment, learn and adapt.

Seems you have no facts or even anecdotal evidence to comment on wether the algo has been modified or whether new tactics or strategies may be useful at this inflection point.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Nor do I care.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Nor do I care.


Ha Ha.

Whu yu respoondiing too0?


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

I suspect this is the way Uber will go as well. They continue to pay less and less to drivers. I suspect they are trying to balance the books, and generate positive net revenue on the backs of drivers. They can't charge Restaurants any more as they are already the highest charging. Customers can easily switch to other delivery companies if they try and charge more, so it comes down to the weekest link in the chain; drivers. As long as they can get a driver who will still deliver for less and less they can reduce driver pay hoping to get to net postive revenue. If most drivers turned down the poor paying trips it would accelerate the process towards a resolution.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

tkman said:


> I suspect this is the way Uber will go as well. They continue to pay less and less to drivers.


On March 31, 2022, Uber had enough cash on hand to last 12 more months based on 2021 losses. So you are correct, Uber will cut costs and drivers are the biggest & most obvious cost. If they did nothing, they would be in big trouble in a year. Slow payments to vendors, including drivers. They could try to sell off parts of the company. They tried that with their India operations, but Uber did not like the amount offered by the bidders.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

The only way Grubhub survives is if they pay a dispatch team from the Philippines to place orders for drivers to pick up, because none of the drivers want to do place and pay orders. They also need to fix their dispatch AI, because it's always a crapshoot of if the order you accepted is already late or was just placed and you will be waiting at the restaurant for twenty minutes if you arrive on time.


----------

